# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Big adventure

## TravelMate

[b][font=Franklin Gothic Medium]Hello fellow travellers, whilst down the pub with my mates we got on to the topic of travelling. After a few shandies I came up with what I thought would be a great idea, take no more than a grand hop on the train to france and have to try and make our way to australia via working & hitch hiking! Needless to say all my good friends laughed at me but I was wondering if anyone would be genuinely interested or had similar thoughts!? 

P.S think what an adventure to tell the grandkids and maybe turn into a blockbuster movie one day! 


Joe x

----------


## oaklandyellowcab

The BIG Adventure Center located in Bethel, Maine is an all ages facility that offers laser tag, rock climbing, mini golf, water slides, and a video arcade.

----------


## jeffsmith2501

The BIG Adventure Center situated in Bethel, Maine is an all ages capability that offers laser tag, rock climbing, mini golf, water slides, and a video arcade.lot.

----------


## Samsonov

Yourlink exchangeis very good.Thank you!

----------


## Kaktone

Thank you foryour post!Very interesting!

----------


## riverrider

There are lots of adventurous things to do to make your vacation memorable one, such as: water rafting, water kayaking, river rafting, river tubing and whitewater kayaking.

----------


## kathycarter

The main character of the game is Panda, and the player must assist Panda on his secret mission to break an encryption key. The game involves a lot of time travel; Panda visits a space prison and the Old West, and at one point, he even uses Leonardo Da Vinci's toilet. Panda must complete every task in the game to break the encryption key.

----------

